

Ex-Sun vet Bray joins Google, declares Apple evil - rbanffy
http://blogs.siliconvalley.com/gmsv/2010/03/ex-sun-vet-bray-joins-google-declares-apple-evil.html

======
jcromartie
I find this to be slightly hypocritical, since Google has had its share of
evil, while perhaps not as evil as Apple has been lately.

